# Market for Efel Wood Stove



## dylskee (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a 1988 Feel Harmony Catalytic Wood Stove Model # 386.75 and I was wondering if it would be worth it to sell it or scrap it? I used it for the last 11 years, it was installed in the house I bought. Worked great but the catalyst burned away and I wanted a new stove so I bought a Woodstock Fireview. The Feel needs a new catalyst which I found online for $300.! Just wondering if there was a market for these stoves or should I just bring it to the scrap yard for a couple hundred bucks?


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2013)

Woodmans list the catalyst for $94. If the stove is in good shape I would replace the catalyst and sell it for at least $400, but wait until later next month as the demand picks up.

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/169199/products/Replacement-Catalytic-Combustor.html


----------



## dylskee (Aug 17, 2013)

begreen said:


> Woodmans list the catalyst for $94. If the stove is in good shape I would replace the catalyst and sell it for at least $400, but wait until later next month as the demand picks up.
> 
> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/169199/products/Replacement-Catalytic-Combustor.html


 WOW! Thanks begreen! I searched everywhere last year and the cheapest I found was $295. I am cleaning out the cellar in a couple weeks for a pellet stove install and this Feel is taking up some valuable room. But I will buy that for sure and get some decent money for the stove. Thanks again sir.....


----------



## webbie (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a fairly modern stove - so, yeah, it has some value. You can always sell it cheap ($250 or so) as-is and let the buyer haul, clean and find the cat, etc.....

If the interior is all melted or cracked, through, parts could be hard to obtain which would lower the value.


----------



## dylskee (Aug 18, 2013)

webbie said:


> That's a fairly modern stove - so, yeah, it has some value. You can always sell it cheap ($250 or so) as-is and let the buyer haul, clean and find the cat, etc.....
> 
> If the interior is all melted or cracked, through, parts could be hard to obtain which would lower the value.


 I had to break off a few bolt heads to get a bracket off so I have to drill out the bolts and clean it up a bit. I'll be fixing it up pretty soon though, got to clean out the basement for another project. I will leave the cat up to the buyer though, just incase it doesn't sell I don't want to have a brand new cat in it.......


----------

